# New Video - Perfect Setup



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

After a months hiatus due to snow storms and little predator activity, the snow is finally melting and is about to be replaced by coyotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grea video, I like the split screen. Nice shooting.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Down wind you guys do an awesome job, i like all your videos. I want to know what kind of cameras you all use and what does one cost?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great one, though for some reason I never had any sound!!! Hmmm!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice hunt guys! Ole Mr. Yote was tryin to get to that downwind side, he sure knew something wasnt right! Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Can someone post the direct YouTube link as well for those of us stuck on a mobile device? It's not appearing inline for me because iPhones suck


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah, you should have got a droid


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great Job....again.

How far was that shot ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

There you go Chris. I agree that you should have gotten a droid. haha.

Great shooting guys and nice video also.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great vidoes man keep'em coming


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

goood stufff !!!! good job !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome video guys !! Very impressive shooting too.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great video!! Nice shootin!! Keep them coming I really like watching.


----------

